# Wall Hung Boiler ?



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I am used to doing standard multiple zone boilers. I have a friend of mine who wants to do a wall hung unit that can do up to 5 zones. I looked into a combi unit but at $3500 is a bit over the top. Are there any non combination units than will do 5 zones (mostly baseboard) for less than $2000?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you mean a boiler and a 5 zone controller? it would be easy if the zones are the same temp. If there different temps then an IBC can do 3 different temps built in and you can hook that up to as many zones as you wish


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to run one manifold with 5 zone valves and one circulator pump for slantfin baseboard


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

That's a very simple system, any boiler can do it, just have something like the Taco zone control and it will operate the zone valves, boiler switch and have priority. It might be though to find a boiler under $2K


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> That's a very simple system, any boiler can do it, just have something like the Taco zone control and it will operate the zone valves, boiler switch and have priority. It might be though to find a boiler under $2K


you don't need a zone control with zone valves, just a transformer.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Zone valves are powered by 24 volts. Zone controls are meant to power circulators so the power out is 120 v

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Taco makes both types. One for zone valves. And one to zone with circulators.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

gassyplumber said:


> Taco makes both types. One for zone valves. And one to zone with circulators.


why would you need a switching relay for zone valves when the Thermostats get wired right to the zone valve?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> why would you need a switching relay for zone valves when the Thermostats get wired right to the zone valve?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


To activate the pump and boiler, looks nicer then relays, and you don't need send switches. Then you could have a priority also.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> To activate the pump and boiler, looks nicer then relays, and you don't need send switches. Then you could have a priority also.


why can't the aquastat activate the pump and the boiler?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm sorry, I'm not convinced. Besides, zone valves are the worst. I do over 100 boilers a year and not one of them has zone valves.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Mobeoner said:


> I am used to doing standard multiple zone boilers. I have a friend of mine who wants to do a wall hung unit that can do up to 5 zones. I looked into a combi unit but at $3500 is a bit over the top. Are there any non combination units than will do 5 zones (mostly baseboard) for less than $2000?


I'm having a hard time believing you do any type of boilers with this question. Any boiler can do any amount of zones, it's all how you pipe it. The boiler doesn't care if you have 5 zones or 50. All it does is heat water. What really matters is how many BTUs you need. I can't think of any wall hung boiler for $2k or less and if they are out there I wouldn't install them.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

You can get a navien for right around 2k. They're not the greatest but they work if it's piped correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> why can't the aquastat activate the pump and the boiler?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


If you wired the aquastat in 120v you could. But the pump could run if the zone valses are closed because the aquastat would only call for heat if the boiler falls below a set temp. If the boiler is idle long enough it might want to fire when the zone valves are closed, the pump would turn on and dead head.

With the taco controller, a tstat would call, the zone valve would open and fire the pump, the controler would signal the boiler to fire and the flow switch would prove the pump is pumping and the boiler would fire. The controllers are cheap, it should be under $150.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> If you wired the aquastat in 120v you could. But the pump could run if the zone valses are closed because the aquastat would only call for heat if the boiler falls below a set temp. If the boiler is idle long enough it might want to fire when the zone valves are closed, the pump would turn on and dead head. With the taco controller, a tstat would call, the zone valve would open and fire the pump, the controler would signal the boiler to fire and the flow switch would prove the pump is pumping and the boiler would fire. The controllers are cheap, it should be under $150.


 When wired correctly, the pump will never run without a call for heat, hence the zone valve being open.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> When wired correctly, the pump will never run without a call for heat, hence the zone valve being open.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Explain how you would do that using only the boiler aquastat?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> Explain how you would do that using only the boiler aquastat?


using T-T on the aquastat. It'll only run the boiler and the pump when there's a call for heat.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

When you jump out T-T, that's when the boiler will maintain temp and in that case I could see burning the pump out.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

And when it comes to priority, that would only matter when using an indirect water heater and I can't see why anyone in their right mind would use a zone valve for an indirect. People trying to do a boiler the fastest and cheapest way use zone valves. The better way is individual circ pumps and a switching relay.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> And when it comes to priority, that would only matter when using an indirect water heater and I can't see why anyone in their right mind would use a zone valve for an indirect. People trying to do a boiler the fastest and cheapest way use zone valves. The better way is individual circ pumps and a switching relay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Individual pumps on each zone is overkill a lot of the time, but the price difference between a full port Honeywell zone valve and a UPS15-58 is minimal. IMO it comes down to preference. I have done both ways depending on the house each has there pros and cons.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea your right.... To each his own.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

